# 8nbait rod



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

in yalls opinion what is the best rod out there now for throwing 8nbait? i currently am using om12 6-12oz, and i feel like i need about another foot of rod, and id like to have the butt about 6in longer. i realise im going to have to make the transition to customs, but where to start? i have been considering Hatteras outfitters GSW1509/2, because i saw they will make it longer if needed. I just need some good advise because if im going to drop all this cash on a rod i want it to be right.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*8oz*

The best rod for eight and bait in my opinion is not any 13 foot rod. A properly balanced 12 ft. 6 in. Nail or Inferno will most likely outcast anything with 8 and bait. A 1509 in very strong as well. You should cast a 13 foot rod before you build one. It is much harder to come around with than a 12.6 or 12 foot rod.I think you loose distance.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Outta the box...you can't beat the OM12 heavy you have.

But but if you got $200.00 to burn- a 13ft Breakaway HDX may be what you are looking for. Casts 8nbait great, light as a 1569 ( but the blank walls are thicker).

Now the bad news...the guides are questionable..and I'm not a big fan of the Breakaway sticker...so I replaced the tip with a Fuji SIC, and had the sticker covered.

This HDX is not a bad rod...get with Randy @ the Bait Shack...I'm sure he can hook you up.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

One word -

FUSION!

Blank is 13' and can be cut to any length you desire without any warranty problems.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Clyde is dead on.....
FUSION, FUSION, FUSION.

For distance, response, and power, you can't beat it. The Nail & Inferno are great as well but for 13' long the Fusion is the best choice.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

i dont know much about the fusion. anywhere i can get some info?


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Which Blank*

The *AllStar *1509 (comes at 13'2") is a superb distance caster and tough as nails......


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Lip Ripper said:


> i dont know much about the fusion. anywhere i can get some info?


I believe if you do a search on Wheels Reels you will find what you want.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

<----proud All* 1509 owner. Im no giant guy, but ide like to think I dont have any problems throwing 8 & bait a purdy good ways. Im not expert on all these nail, fusion, etc. I know for 13 feet I dont have any problems getting distance. Ive heard them rainshadows break at the ferrule alot because of blank being kinda thin.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Sea2aeS said:


> ve heard them rainshadows break at the ferrule alot because of blank being kinda thin.


I've NEVER seen a Rainshadow break, none of them.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Nor have I Clyde, just reputing a very reliable source. Never even seen a rainshadow, let alone a broke one. Heard it has to do with the thickness of the blank at the ferrule and it shattering kind of on casting, like splintering everywhere. And if the blanks are really thin, then I dont see why it isnt at all possible.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

why you all use such huge rods??? i can do the same with my 20-50 8ft crowder rod/shimano trinidad TN30 and have a one piece rod thats a lot lighter and easier to carry (rod loves 8 and bait for some reason...throw 6 and bait not as good throw 10 and bait not as good but 8 and bait is perfect)


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Derekxec,

The longer rods increase your casting range.

Tommy


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

derekxec said:


> why you all use such huge rods??? i can do the same with my 20-50 8ft crowder rod/shimano trinidad TN30 and have a one piece rod thats a lot lighter and easier to carry (rod loves 8 and bait for some reason...throw 6 and bait not as good throw 10 and bait not as good but 8 and bait is perfect)


just wondering how far you are throwing your 
8nbait?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

*hey clyde*

do you have a contact number for 
Wayne Fowlks?


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

125-150 yards....bout half a spool for my trinidad with 30lb dia. power pro


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

damn long cast


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

derekxec said:


> 125-150 yards....bout half a spool for my trinidad with 30lb dia. power pro


  puff puff give don't bogart the joint man


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

thats with 8nbait if i do 10nbait lucky to get 60 yards same with 6nbait and thats with a guppy rig so its basically like casting without bait


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

derekxec said:


> thats with 8nbait if i do 10nbait lucky to get 60 yards same with 6nbait and thats with a guppy rig so its basically like casting without bait


what type of casting style are you using, if you can cast 125-150 yard with 8 and bait with 8' rod, you have world distance champion potential with 14' tournament rod.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

derekxec,

Just for clarification, try your cast on a field and then measure with a tape or wheel. A 450' cast with 8nbait would be world class using any rod. To do it with an 8' rod would truely be an incredible cast. 

Tommy


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

thats a good idea but trying to find a field even a 100ft long is hard but ill check it out


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Fusion*

Fusion without a doubt. I have fished with Lamiglas 1502, and cast 1509 & 1508 RS. The inferno and nail are a little heavy to hold for a long time. The Fusion is not to heavy and will throw 8oz a mile!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

There is no such rod as the best rod for 8n bait . All the rods mentioned are good rods but the best rod for you may not be the same as the best rod for any one else . Your size , strength , stamina and casting style and ability will all effect what particular rod suits you most . Also what is most important , fighting the fish , casting far , do you hold the rod or spike it ?
Try out as many rods as you can find as investing in a high end rod can be expensive


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*8 oz rod*

What Connman said is right. I assumed you were asking what rod would throw 8and bait the best. I agree there are better fishing rods but I do not believe a fusion will outcast a nail or inferno in the right hands. I have an inferno. I don't think there is any way a Fusion can match it for distance. The physical makeup of the rods is very diffrent. You might be able to cast as far with the Fusion as you can with the Inferno but the Inferno is capable of much more distance than the Fusion in my opinion.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Surf rat,

I threw the Fusion, the Inferno, the HDX and the 1569 consecutively ( a couple of casts with each rod) one afternoon a few months ago. All casts in the field, measured with a lazer range finder using an 8 oz pyramid sinker. In my hands the Fusion cast the longest, the HDX was one foot behind and the inferno was 10 feet back. 

In my opinion the fusion will absolutely match the inferno and quite possibly beat it.

Amazingly powerful rod for the weight and butt diameter.

Tommy


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Tommy, just curious on what size you would recommend a fusion being cut down to if any at all?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

The one that I threw was a full 13' and it was sweet. I don't know how it would fight a big drum but my guess would be very well.

Tommy


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks. I've been looking for a new drum rod for the beach and it seems to that everyone enjoys it. Might be in my future.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Tommy*

Eight and bait is not an 8 oz pyramid sinker. That is more like 10 or 12 oz. I know you are a world class caster but I still think the Inferno will cast eight and bait farther. I would like to see you do the same with 10 or12 oz.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Nail*

If you are going to be standing holding a Nail for 2-4 hours at the point bring a back brace and a shoulder harness. Might be easier to hold a telephone poll! HAHa. For holding for long periods the Fusion or the Inferno!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Now Jebson*

Ive held my half a telephone pole (inferno) all day at the point, I didnt have any problems.
In fact, I like to call it a lightning rod....
Kidding man....
Try to do that trip the week of the 25th......We'll all be up there....


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Yea I know an 8 oz sinker isn't 8nbait. And I was throwing that day with a slight tailwind over a grass field so it wasn't typical point conditions either. I did hit each rod hard though, and after casting them I don't have a doubt about the fusion's ability to handle 8nbait. 

The inferno is a beast of a rod and IT WILL handle 8nbait or 10nbait or probably 12 and a chunk. To me it was just a little more than I would want to fish with for hours on end. 

I'd be glad to give them both a try with 10....

Tommy


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Ryan*

If I was man enough I would like to buy both a Nail and Inferno, but I need to hit the weight room before I do. Us bankers are not strong enough especially for the Nail! Dang I'd love to come that week but Ill be at Ocean Isle. I think Ward may go the weekend of the 13th-15th with with me and the brothers, we will see! Does Jose still want to meet us up there. I was thinking Ocracoke but the fishing reports look more like I am bound for Buxton!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*YEA, Jose still wants to go.*

I gave him your number. He still wants to go. I think Ward is heading down here this week also.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

If I can up with this guy that builds rods, I'll be heading to one coastal are. If I can't, I probably be going to hatteras. Jeb, I'm trying to figure out if the 13th-15th is in the cards for me. Also my dad just got out of the hospital and if he needs to wait for a while before he can go to Hattie, I might just wait as well. I'll e-mail you tonight and tell you what I think.


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

wow we just went to bass pro shops the other day and seen an 18ft rod....little overboard? or a mega caster?


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

it was a 18ft rod and it looked the size of a 6-12lb class rod bait casting....guess with that rod you dont have to worry about not being able to cast far because you dont have to cast at all just drop in front of fish haha


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

derekxec said:


> wow we just went to bass pro shops the other day and seen an 18ft rod....little overboard? or a mega caster?


Soundds like a roddd to catch fishermen and not drum which is what most 8-n-bait rods are for.


----------



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

Are there any web sites wear you can look at the different rods/blanks?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

anyone out there ever cast the om heavy, and a fusion or nail?? not that they are in the same class, just wondering if they load easier/harder than the om heavy?


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

nail is way harder...tooo much rod for me ...The om heavy is pretty easy to load with 8nbait.....the inferno is also alot harder to load than the Om..

I think i saw you at LIP last year, if your gonna be there this saturday or next weeknd your welcome to try out my inferno


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

ill be at sandbridge this w-end, but i think im only going to put in one day at the pier. the rest of the time im going to be in the sand. and yes that was me last year, and thanks it would be great to take a few casts.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*lipripper*

I just caught your signature and Love that movie and that line is the best. Classic


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

VICIII said:


> I just caught your signature and Love that movie and that line is the best. Classic


thanks, I was wondering if anyone would notice it.


----------



## DickDog (Jul 19, 2006)

*Beer for thought*

Assume U R looking to cast further? 
R U throwing with spin or conventional reel?

Maybe u need to upgrade reel that can make a huge difference. If the reel is great OK. Conventional should outcast spinning. If not already using conv. should try before investing in superior rod. 

All else being equal you should be looking for a 6-14oz heaver with a sweet spot around 8 (nbait) like the OM you have but probably 13' with a fast tip for a little extra sling. may want to have that custom built soon.


----------



## Pendulauncher (Jul 24, 2006)

gilly21 said:


> puff puff give don't bogart the joint man


This makes me laugh EVERY time I read it.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Pendulauncher said:


> This makes me laugh EVERY time I read it.


What do you mean funny....Funny how? Funny like a clown funny...What do you mean funnny? Do I amuse you?


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

18' rod= crappie jig pole?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

What if the wallet is a little low what out of the box rod would be best?


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

Fishman said:


> What if the wallet is a little low what out of the box rod would be best?


how low? for under 100 bucks i would definitly go with the OM 12 heavy. it has treated me right.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Lip Ripper said:


> how low? for under 100 bucks i would definitly go with the OM 12 heavy. it has treated me right.



I've already got 2 of those (one spinning & one conventional).

I think I'm going to try the HDX next... It's double the price of the OM, but it's still 1/2 of a custom & it seems like everybody who's thrown it thought it was pretty good.


----------



## swd2k (Jun 22, 2006)

*8nBait rods*

All of you keep mentioning rods like the OM, Nail, Fusion, etc. Who makes these rods because I can't find anything on the web about any of them? Thanks for your help. I'm looking for a drum rod myself.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

OM=ocean master surf rods by bass pro shops

Nail, Fusion, Inferno= 8nbait style rods made by Wheels Reels Inc, great rods

HDX= 8nbait rod made by breakaway


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

swd2k said:


> All of you keep mentioning rods like the OM, Nail, Fusion, etc. Who makes these rods because I can't find anything on the web about any of them? Thanks for your help. I'm looking for a drum rod myself.



OM or Ocean MAster is a Bass Pro Shop product.

The nail Fusion are made by Wheels Reels I do believe.


----------

